# Waxstock-sungun



## kylebailey (Jan 31, 2013)

been looking at getting a sun gun, any idea if they'll have them for sale in Waxstock?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

You may find that one of the independent traders "may" have a sun gun. It may be worth speaking to someone like Alex from Elite (he is the only one I can think does 3M) and see if you can do a deal and pick it up at waxstock from him.


----------



## kylebailey (Jan 31, 2013)

Johnnyopolis said:


> You may find that one of the independent traders "may" have a sun gun. It may be worth speaking to someone like Alex from Elite (he is the only one I can think does 3M) and see if you can do a deal and pick it up at waxstock from him.


Ok thank for the reply.  any idea how i could get hold of him .?? Still abit new to the forum lol


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

kylebailey said:


> Ok thank for the reply.  any idea how i could get hold of him .?? Still abit new to the forum lol


If you look under Elite Car Care on forum home then a post he will be there on the left hand side.

Alex is very good and has looked at a deal for me


----------



## kylebailey (Jan 31, 2013)

Alfieharley1 said:


> If you look under Elite Car Care on forum home then a post he will be there on the left hand side.
> 
> Alex is very good and has looked at a deal for me


Appreciate the help buddy. Hopefully get me a good deal with the sun gun, i know the 3m are rather expensive hah


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Alex is man who knows, you will only get good advise
Gonz.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

I take it you've done a search on here for the DIY tutorial that gives very simple instructions to build your own for about £30! Having done it myself I can confirm its very good


----------



## kylebailey (Jan 31, 2013)

Alfa male said:


> I take it you've done a search on here for the DIY tutorial that gives very simple instructions to build your own for about £30! Having done it myself I can confirm its very good


I have read the thread on the d.i.y sun gun. Have been contemplating wether to do it or not. Ive also seen the d.i.y ones for sale on ebay for around 50 quid. As im going up waxstock i was hoping there be ones for sale around that price. Dont think i could pay 300 for the 3m . Bit out of my price range  .


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

kylebailey said:


> I have read the thread on the d.i.y sun gun. Have been contemplating wether to do it or not. Ive also seen the d.i.y ones for sale on ebay for around 50 quid. As im going up waxstock i was hoping there be ones for sale around that price. Dont think i could pay 300 for the 3m . Bit out of my price range  .


I think 3M will always be around that price. Another option is to contact Johnny Above on this thread about the LED torches they are taking  they are another very good option and something which I will be looking at (Detailing world & Zaino Stalls)


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

kylebailey said:


> I have read the thread on the d.i.y sun gun. Have been contemplating wether to do it or not. Ive also seen the d.i.y ones for sale on ebay for around 50 quid. As im going up waxstock i was hoping there be ones for sale around that price. Dont think i could pay 300 for the 3m . Bit out of my price range  .


Seriously it's that easy a child could do it, I'm not exactly hands on but found this dead easy. Plus it felt like a nice challenge to tackle


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

The only disappointing part of the build was getting the proper lamp. I could only find one company and typical of them they charged a stupid amount to process and ship the order.

As to the rest though it is pennies to buy the battery drill and other bits.


----------



## kylebailey (Jan 31, 2013)

Ive mailed alex from elite car care, awaiting awnser . Iff its only the 3m one available i think ill end up building the diy one  cheers for the help people


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

Brinkmann do a fairly decent alternative for around £50 but if you really can't afford the superb 3M SunGun (you would want the improved Mk2 version) then my advice would be the DIY route with the correct solux bulb.....you won't be disappointed


----------



## kylebailey (Jan 31, 2013)

Billio said:


> Brinkmann do a fairly decent alternative for around £50 but if you really can't afford the superb 3M SunGun (you would want the improved Mk2 version) then my advice would be the DIY route with the correct solux bulb.....you won't be disappointed


Yes ive spotted a d.i.y one on ebay for 50 quid. It has the solux bulb aswell so im going to be biyng this


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

I bought a replica sun gun off eBay today and looks excellent, delivered in a nice sturdy case


----------



## kylebailey (Jan 31, 2013)

Choppy said:


> I bought a replica sun gun off eBay today and looks excellent, delivered in a nice sturdy case


Will you let me now once you receive it what your thought are on it. ?? Really looking into buying one


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Used it the other day, was really good. Definitely worth the £50 I paid


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## kylebailey (Jan 31, 2013)

Choppy said:


>


Cheers choppy mutch appreciated, 100% will be ordering this.


----------

